# ne vont pas confu



## mela999

Ciao a tutti, 

è corretta la frase: "Les amours de jeunesse *ne vont pas confu avec* les vrai amours..."

Ciao 

mela


----------



## munghina

Per "confu" intendi "confondus"? Cioè "confusi"?
In quel caso direi che una frase più corretta sarebbe:
"Il ne faut pas confondre les amours de jeunesse avec les vrai amours..."
Qualcuno forse piùò suggerire qualcosa di meglio?


----------



## underhouse

...les vrai*s* amours? O les vrai*es* amours?

Perché su Garzanti online ho trovato:

(_quando significa _passione amorosa _è spesso f. al pl. e talvolta, spec. in poesia, anche al sing._)


----------



## Corsicum

Oui :
_Les amours de jeunesse ne doivent pas être confondues avec de vraies amours._
Et peut être suivant le contexte de préférence une de celles ci :
_Les amours de jeunesse ne doivent pas être confondues avec le véritable amour._
_Il ne faut pas confondre les amours de jeunesse avec de véritables amours. _
_Il ne faut pas confondre les amourettes de jeunesse avec le véritable amour._ 
_Il ne faut pas faire la confusion entre les amourettes de jeunesse et le véritable amour._


----------



## la fée

Excellentes suggestions, Corsicum!


----------



## brian

Ciao mela,

ti ricordo che la _frase di partenza_ (cioè quella italiana in questo caso) va sempre inserita nel post, non solo la tua bozza di traduzione, così si capisce esattamente quello che intendi dire.

Grazie,

Brian
moderatore


----------

